# What kind of clamps



## legacyofbob (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a beginner here and I am looking to start building my tool collection. I see a lot of different clamps being used and I'm looking to get some input (or perhaps a guide exists) to the differences in the various types of clamps (bar, parallel, pipe, etc) and what works best for larger woodworking projects like furniture. I have a few spring clamps and a pair of Irwin bar clamps that I bought for just general fix-up around the house projects. Parallel clamps seem extremely pricey (especially when I need to save for a planer!), I'm guessing they are more suited to glue-ups than a parallel clamp though, and I like the idea of a pipe clamp, but I'm not sure what situations they won't work for. 

Edit: Also, if you have a recommendation of sizes you use most often, I'd like to start there.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The only thing I can suggest is you don't have enough. Laughing!!!!

All clamps. All different sizes 
Tip: looking at garage sales is a good start.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

L Bob

I use bar clamps for glue up. Had them for many years. Cheap easy to use and you can use them for most work. F clamps are nice to have a few of your small glue jobs and holding parts your working on. The squeeze clamps are good when one handing something but can't be trusted for holding something important. They can slip and probably more than any other clamp. You need some C clamps of a couple of sizes. Wood hand screw clamps are a must. Start with the #12 size. Don't buy cheap ones. Jorgensen is the only one I recommend. They will out last 3 generations of woodworkers. Other brands well...

Do this. Buy them when you need them and you can make your collection grow without too much pain in the wallet.

Put a rack on the wall close to your bench to hang them on.

Al


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The kind of glue-up often dictates what sorts of clamps you need.

Mostly, I do bigger pieces for wood carving. A bunch of squeeze clamps, a few 8-10" 'C' clamps and a dozen bar clamps gets me through a winter.

Hindsight tells me that Al B is right = in the long run, buy really good clamps. There's no fight with a glue-up and you can go to bed happy. I have chap and good. The difference has become apparent.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Al B Thayer said:


> L Bob
> 
> I use bar clamps for glue up. Had them for many years. Cheap easy to use and you can use them for most work. F clamps are nice to have a few of your small glue jobs and holding parts your working on. The squeeze clamps are good when one handing something but can't be trusted for holding something important. They can slip and probably more than any other clamp. You need some C clamps of a couple of sizes. Wood hand screw clamps are a must. Start with the #12 size. Don't buy cheap ones. Jorgensen is the only one I recommend. They will out last 3 generations of woodworkers. Other brands well...
> 
> ...


I second what Al said. Way back I tried the pipe clamps and didn't like them. I bought the Jorgensen clamps as I needed them and still have them after all these years and they are just as good now as when I bought them. They are a little pricey but you would probable spend that much of bad clamps in the long run and still have bad clamps.

The ole saying "you can't have too many clamps", well I do. C clamps that is. To make a bending stair rail it takes a minimum of 64 C clamps, I don't do stairs any more and I have C clamps running out my ears now. LOL


----------



## legacyofbob (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your input. 

I'm guessing a "C" clamp is like a bar clamp and the "F" clamp is a parallel? The Parallel/F clamps seem much more pricey, I'm guessing that's because they apply pressure equally across a bigger area.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> I second what Al said. Way back I tried the pipe clamps and didn't like them. I bought the Jorgensen clamps as I needed them and still have them after all these years and they are just as good now as when I bought them. They are a little pricey but you would probable spend that much of bad clamps in the long run and still have bad clamps.
> 
> The ole saying "you can't have too many clamps", well I do. C clamps that is. To make a bending stair rail it takes a minimum of 64 C clamps, I don't do stairs any more and I have C clamps running out my ears now. LOL


Dang dad that must be a site. 64 Cs. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

legacyofbob said:


> Thanks guys for all your input.
> 
> I'm guessing a "C" clamp is like a bar clamp and the "F" clamp is a parallel? The Parallel/F clamps seem much more pricey, I'm guessing that's because they apply pressure equally across a bigger area.


C clamps look like Cs with a screw in the bottom to the top. F clamps slide up and down a steel bar. 

Al


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I would just hit the flea markets, swap meets, and yard sales. Buy up every clamp you see.and you will soon figure out how your own clamp collection works best for you.every once in a while, when you come to the place where your clamps are not cutting it, then it will be time to hunt specific clamps

personally I prefer a wide selection of pipe clamps


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

legacyofbob said:


> ........I like the idea of a pipe clamp, but I'm not sure what situations they won't work for........


Because of their size and weight they are not my first choice for small scale or delicate projects.
I have 20+ various clamps among them are two 4ft and two 8ft 3/4" Pipe Clamps.
I got three 8ft 3/4" black pipe sections at HD. I had HD cut one section in half and thread the two raw ends. Makes a very economical clamp for larger projects. 
I have used the two 4ft clamps for much shorter length jobs because it is not worth acquiring shorter pipe sections.
I got the HF clamps with the base for my occasional Glue-Ups.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

legacyofbob said:


> ........I like the idea of a pipe clamp, but I'm not sure what situations they won't work for........


Because of their size and weight they are not my first choice for small scale or delicate projects.
I have 20+ various clamps among them are two 4ft and two 8ft 3/4" Pipe Clamps.
I got three 8ft 3/4" black pipe sections at HD. I had HD cut one section in half and thread the two raw ends. Makes a very economical clamp for larger projects. 
I have used the two 4ft clamps for much shorter length jobs because it is not worth acquiring shorter pipe sections.
I got the HF clamps with the base for my occasional Glue-Ups.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-4-quarter-inch-pipe-clamp-with-base-94053.html


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Is getting the 1/2 pipe clamps as good as 3/4? the price of the clamps are bout the same but the price at big box stores for the pipe is a big difference


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually use pipe clamps and the one hand quick grip ratchet clamps.
I have the older quick grip clamps they are now made by Irwin and are of a thinner metal so try to find the old style if possible. 
Also some of the handscrew clamps are good they adjust to different shapes.









As to size it depends on what you are building a 36" clamp would fit a small project but would be hard to work with.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

mengtian said:


> Is getting the 1/2 pipe clamps as good as 3/4? the price of the clamps are bout the same but the price at big box stores for the pipe is a big difference


My first two pipe clamps were on 4', 1/2" Galvanized pipe. 
When I used them for the first job that required what I thought was moderate pressure they bent like they were PVC.
When I released the pressure to almost nothing they popped back.
I never thought that 1/2" pipe could be bent that easily.
I have not had that problem since I went to 3/4" Black Pipe.
You can have my old 1/2" pipe clamps free. PM me and pay shipping.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

mengtian said:


> Is getting the 1/2 pipe clamps as good as 3/4? the price of the clamps are bout the same but the price at big box stores for the pipe is a big difference


My first two pipe clamps were 4', 1/2" Galvanized pipe. 
When I used them for the first job that required what I thought was moderate pressure they bent like they were PVC.
When I released the pressure to almost nothing they popped back.
I never thought that 1/2" pipe could be bent that easily.
I have not had that problem since I went to 3/4" Black Pipe.
You can have my old 1/2" pipe clamps free. PM me and just pay shipping.


----------

